# What more do we want?



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

He misses too many shots, he can't shoot. He shoots 45%.

He can't pass. He increases his assists by two a game, while also increasing his scoring output.

He doesn't come to practice. He comes to practice.

He won't share offensive responsibiity. He passes the ball, and all except one of his teamates either shoots or gives the ball right back.

He's a bad influence. He cleans up his off-court and on-court act.

He plays as hard as he can, for as long as he can, as much as he can.

What more do we want? He wants to stay here, he's trying as hard as he can, why do we keep trying to trade him? You can say what you want, but how much more can Allen Iverson really do? He's averaging three assists more than Kobe, and not two points less. What more do we want from him?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

A championship.


----------



## BroadStBullies (Oct 2, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> A championship.


 :clap: This is Philly.. we need a championship


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If he's doing all he can and the team is sub-.500, what does that say?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> If he's doing all he can and the team is sub-.500, what does that say?


His team aint helping him

See what happens when Dre actually wants to score


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

Kunlun said:


> A championship.


wont happen unless a lot of things change ...


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

sliccat said:


> He misses too many shots, he can't shoot. He shoots 45%.
> 
> He can't pass. He increases his assists by two a game, while also increasing his scoring output.
> 
> ...



a championship................

u must be feeling really silly right now after posting that and reading the replies


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I want an NBA title from Allen Iverson, typically speaking, it's not fair to put that on Allen. More over I want him to stand up to the disgruntful 76ers organizational staff. But it doesn't appear as if that can be done.


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

no, i see entirely what sliccat is saying, and i agree with it.

Iverson has done everything the Sixers have asked him and everything he possibly could to stay in Philly. Yet, the rumors continue to come. Not just that, he's expressed that he wants to retire a 76er. Very rarely is a player that commited and that loyal to the franchise that drafted him, and I believe that should be rewarded. Almost that Iverson should be pampered and viewed as untouchable in the way Jordan was.

The team is not sub-.500 because of Allen Iverson. When has this style of team built around a small point guard ever worked? The Sixers need DEFENSE. More importantly, they need chemistry. Instead we have a team that just wants to run and score and do nothing on the other end. How can you blame AI, who's defeciencies at defense are solely based on his size, for those things?

Why should AI get the axe because Billy King has continously ****ed this team over? Do you guys realize what trading Iverson shows? We go through 4 coaches in 3 years, and now we trade our franchise player, one of the best players in the league, for more than likely a bunch of scrubs? Basically what happened with the past two people we traded of AI's caliber, Charles Barkley and Wilt Chamberlain? What GM can claim to have gone through 4 coaches, numerous sidekicks, and now his franchise player and NOT GET FIRED? Not once do we even hear a peep about his job security!

I am absolutely disgusted with the trade Iverson people right now. I don't give a **** if this team is sub-.500 or winning a championship.

I just propose this-can anyone tell me the last franchise that traded their top league talent for scrubs and salary relief and got better in the next 3-4 years? What is good is the salary relief if Billy King's just going to overspend on mediocrity?

**** Snider and King. I'll say this much, I won't have the same unwavering support for this franchise if Iverson is dealt. As I said in the other thread, I'm a fan of Philadelphia sports, but if it weren't for Iverson I wouldn't give a **** about sports.

Also, for those saying that attendance is dipping so we can trade him...am I the only person who remembers the team almost moved from Philly last time we traded Barkley because we weren't drawing any fans from the disgust of that move?


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

Sixerfanforlife said:
 

> I want an NBA title from Allen Iverson, typically speaking, it's not fair to put that on Allen. More over I want him to stand up to the disgruntful 76ers organizational staff. But it doesn't appear as if that can be done.


i want him out of philly. he deserves to play for a team that knows what is going on and will surround him with players who can consistently help him win on any given night. i doubt philly will do this for him, so like i said before ... get him out of philly


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

ballistixxx said:


> a championship................
> 
> u must be feeling really silly right now after posting that and reading the replies


 I would say you should with that post. You should *READ* what slicat is saying and then make your comment. Hes bringing up AI's past to convene with his present meaning hes gotten better in every aspect that has been asked of him and its still not enough to appease fans.

So sorry slicat's post was an excellent post and you may have to go back to the drawing board with yours


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Cru_Thik said:


> i doubt philly will do this for him, so like i said before ... get him out of philly


You mean you doubt philly will do this for you......you want him out of philly, this is what upsets me bc Allen says time and time again i want to end my career as a sixer and then ppl make requests and say we should do it for ALLEN. Allen wants to stay in Philly and until i hear differently imo the Sixers owe him that, end of discussion. So from now on if ppl want him out of philly please say I want it done for my sake or I want it done for Phillys sake but dont make up something as far fetched as for Allen. Cru this aint only on you ive heard it a lot lately and i just think its a poor arguement considering everything


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> You mean you doubt philly will do this for you......you want him out of philly, this is what upsets me bc Allen says time and time again i want to end my career as a sixer and then ppl make requests and say we should do it for ALLEN. Allen wants to stay in Philly and until i hear differently imo the Sixers owe him that, end of discussion. So from now on if ppl want him out of philly please say I want it done for my sake or I want it done for Phillys sake but dont make up something as far fetched as for Allen. Cru this aint only on you ive heard it a lot lately and i just think its a poor arguement considering everything


My deep and long thought out response to route's post:



Word.


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

Stephen A reported today that Iverson's actually asking to be shopped.

Consider the source, but he does seem to have an inside connect to Iverson. He did report that Iverson asked to be traded last year or have the roster changed, which partially led to the Webber trade. I had completely forgotten about that until I read it on realgm.

Iverson is a direct person, but his PR has gotten significantly better since the practice press conference (which i didn't think was bad, it was good to see a player be articulate and let out his emotions like that, makes him appear more 'real'), so his whole "I want to retire a Sixer" might just be PR. One thing I will say is that Iverson does run Philly and is by far the most respected celebrity in town. He doesn't usually go around with many bodyguards or a huge entourage anywhere as much as people say he does, and no one really ever tries to **** with him. That's the one thing that makes me think Iverson truly loves this city, because he seems to have a grasp on everything here.

I don't know what to make of it. I don't want to see another Barkley or Wilt, because that never leads to positive results. I just don't see how rebuilding would put us in a better pposition for a championship than just keeping Iverson and drafting well.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The Effin One said:


> Stephen A reported today that Iverson's actually asking to be shopped.
> 
> Consider the source, but he does seem to have an inside connect to Iverson. He did report that Iverson asked to be traded last year or have the roster changed, which partially led to the Webber trade. I had completely forgotten about that until I read it on realgm.
> 
> ...


 Its impossible to Draft well when you dont have picks. Its impossible to draft well, when you always draft middle of the pack


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

For me, I want AI to retire a Sixer, but I also want him to get a ring. He's done so much in his career that he deserves to go out a winner. And let's be real, it aint gonna happen in Philly, unless Cwebb starts playing like his old self and AI2 starts to play like we know he can.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

You forgot that it's impossible to draft well, when you draft at the same damn position, RIGHT BK!?


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

we still have second round picks don 'twe? Billy's only saving grace to me has been his ability to scout out talent deep in the draft, such as Korver and Willie-although I've heard Tony DiLeo does most of that. We could at the very least get a roleplayer, possibly get a rather talented third fiddle player.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

The Effin One said:


> we still have second round picks don 'twe? Billy's only saving grace to me has been his ability to scout out talent deep in the draft, such as Korver and Willie-although I've heard Tony DiLeo does most of that. We could at the very least get a roleplayer, possibly get a rather talented third fiddle player.


Louis Williams?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Louis Williams is being abused JOB style by Maurice Cheeks, and don't give me that inexperienced crap, because at this point all we have is a .500 squad. Let's develop the 2nd core of young players we had created, and prepare some nice depth for the future.


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

Route I-76 said:


> You mean you doubt philly will do this for you......you want him out of philly, this is what upsets me bc Allen says time and time again i want to end my career as a sixer and then ppl make requests and say we should do it for ALLEN. Allen wants to stay in Philly and until i hear differently imo the Sixers owe him that, end of discussion. So from now on if ppl want him out of philly please say I want it done for my sake or I want it done for Phillys sake but dont make up something as far fetched as for Allen. Cru this aint only on you ive heard it a lot lately and i just think its a poor arguement considering everything


I have stated this before, Im an Iverson fan before Im a 76er fan. Iverson is my favorite player in the NBA without a doubt. He dominates the game and doesnt stand more than 6 ft, its amazing to watch him put on displays like he does at his size. I know Iverson doesnt want out of Philly, but I also know he wants a ring and in the back of his mind he knows he wont get on in Philly. But its hard to leave the organization who drafted him and hasnt looked back, sure they have had comments about him but when its all said and done, they know Iverson is the reason they win ball games. Also, the city of Philly (fans) love Iverson. He is a fan favorite everywhere he goes just about, but Philly loves the guy. I wish he could win a title in Philly, and then everyone would be happy but I dont see that happening.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Cru_Thik said:


> I have stated this before, Im an Iverson fan before Im a 76er fan. Iverson is my favorite player in the NBA without a doubt. He dominates the game and doesnt stand more than 6 ft, its amazing to watch him put on displays like he does at his size. I know Iverson doesnt want out of Philly, but I also know he wants a ring and in the back of his mind he knows he wont get on in Philly. But its hard to leave the organization who drafted him and hasnt looked back, sure they have had comments about him but when its all said and done, they know Iverson is the reason they win ball games. Also, the city of Philly (fans) love Iverson. He is a fan favorite everywhere he goes just about, but Philly loves the guy. I wish he could win a title in Philly, and then everyone would be happy but I dont see that happening.


But if he'd rather be in Philly than win a title...



> Louis Williams?


It's a bit early for that.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Here's a quote from a sixers blog I read (I believe it was Coatesvillain or Kunlun that introduced me to it). He brings up some good points, and I usually agree with him.



> Sometimes being a fan isn't just about rooting for your team to win it all. Sometimes being a fan is just about being loyal. Not loyal in the sense that you'd take a bullet for them or anything, but loyal to a conviction. Loyal to players or a player that has brought some thrills into your life.
> 
> Allen Iverson is one of those players. Does Allen Iverson know who I am. Does he even care? No. Yet that's not the point. The point is that this man has played his heart and soul out for a team and taken them one step away from the highest heights in Pro Basketball. How do you reward that? Some say he's already been rewarded with a salary that will never have him wanting in life. So trading him is just part of the business. It's logical. Can't argue that.
> 
> But man does not live by bread alone. Even though I'm a season ticket holder, I don't write Allen Iverson's checks. All I do is go to the games and cheer for the 76ers and more often than not Iverson has played as if our collective cheers as fans has made a difference. So how do you reward that as a fan? Well I for one reward it by hoping that Allen Iverson ends his days as a Sixer. I'm still a relatively young man. There will be other Sixers teams, other Sixers superstars, and other Sixers titles. There will only be one Allen Iverson.


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

sliccat said:


> But if he'd rather be in Philly than win a title...
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit early for that.


i highly doubt that is his true thinking but i might be wrong.


----------

